# Anregungen für Banner benötigt



## Pherseus (27. Januar 2006)

Hi.

 Ich arbeite derzeit an einem PHP Portal. Das ganze steht alles noch sehr am Anfange, jedoch bin ich gerade dabei ein Design zu erstellen. Das meiste ist auch kein Problem, allerdings fehlen mir die Idee um ein gutes Logo und (vielleicht noch etwas wichtiger) einen guten Banner zu machen. Auf der Seite soll halt das Portal zum einen vorgeführt werden zum anderen als Download bereit stehen. Daher sollte der Banner irgendwas mit Programmieren zu tuen haben. Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar Anregungen und Vorschläge, was man machen könnte.


----------



## thecamillo (27. Januar 2006)

Wenn wir erfahren dürfen wie deine Seite heist, dann können ma dir auch mitm Logo helfe und spezifizier mol bitte die Größ vun deinem Banner den da net vorstelle kannschd!

Grüssle

thecamillo


----------



## helaukoenig (27. Januar 2006)

und das Portal hat auch mit Programmieren zu tun, nehme ich mal an.
 Bei diesem Thema ist es in Westeuropa weitverbreitet weichgezeichnet Hardware in den Hintergund zu packen und (seit Matrix) Zahlenkolonnen von 0 und 1 drüber zu legen. Das versteht mittlerweile fast jeder.
 Ganz innovativer Vorschlag: über die Zahlenkolonne legst du dann noch eine freigestellte Maus.
 Ach ja, die Farben sollten natürlich passen. Hast du dir schon Überlegungen zum Thema Farben gemacht?


----------



## thecamillo (27. Januar 2006)

Oder mach einfach was ganz anderes und das dann extra Provokativ!

Gruss


----------



## Pherseus (30. Januar 2006)

Also erstmal glaube ich habe ich den Namen Banner vielleicht etwas unbedachte gewählt. Header wäre vielleicht passender. Um das ganze mal zu Veranschaulichen habe ich hier das Design hinterlegt: http://www.pherseus.net/bilder/design.jpg

Der Header ist dort nur ein Platzhalter und ist hier nochmal extra als Datei:
http://www.pherseus.net/bilder/header.jpg

Das ganze hat natülcih mit Programmieren zu tuen spezielle mit PHP .

Der Name des Projektes lautet derzeit OpenPHP-Portal wobei ich mir da noch nicht so ganz sicher bin, ob es unter diesem Name schon was gibt.

So zum Thema Matrix: Klar das sowas einem als erstes Einfällt, hatte ich auch schon überlegt nur hat sowas ja "jeder". Ich bin eher auf der Suche nach etwas außergewöhnlichem.


----------



## da_Dj (30. Januar 2006)

Einfach mal ein Blindschuss, so aus Jux und Tollerei, waren 20-30 Mins, also weder Arbeit noch Aufwand


----------



## helaukoenig (31. Januar 2006)

Warum haben eigentlich 75% aller Portale zu Thema das gleiche Layout: links einen Balken, rechts einen Balken und oben mittig einen rechtwinkligen header?
Deshalb hier mein Vorschlag:


----------

